# truck topper dog box



## BirdNut (Mar 16, 2009)

Anyone have any personal experience with these?  Good/bad or otherwise?

I currently have a creative sports supply aluminum 3-hole box that I put in & out of the bed, depending on what I am doing.

Sometimes a group of us will go hunting, and when my partner brings his dog box the bed is filled and we have no room to haul other stuff except to cram it in the cab (I have a crew cab F250)  The third person in the back usually is hating life the whole trip.

I have been thinking of the truck topper since all your gear etc. could go underneath, and you'd have room for 6-8 dogs (I personally have 3).

I have heard horror stories of regular truck toppers filling up with exhaust fumes on a long trip and killing all the dogs inside.  I definitely don't want to risk that, but i would imagine the dog toppers are made to avoid this problem.

It would be nice to haul a number of dogs and have the dry storage under the topper in the bed.


----------



## texasquail (Apr 15, 2009)

*I have one.*

I have a 10 hole aluminum that is great.  I have made a couple of 4 hole ones out of wood that did good.  They work great and you will enjoy it.  Down side is getting the stufff out from under the box.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, I never cary more than a couple of dogs around at a time, I am gonna probably sound strange, but they ride in the truck with me, even on long 18+ hour hauls.  I have used dog boxes for pointers that wouldn't be calm in the truck but the dog I got now loves riding in the truck so I ain't even thought about it.  I have seen what you are talking about and they look nice.


----------



## BirdNut (Apr 15, 2009)

texasquail said:


> I have a 10 hole aluminum that is great.  I have made a couple of 4 hole ones out of wood that did good.  They work great and you will enjoy it.  Down side is getting the stufff out from under the box.



I am leaning towards making one too, but I don't want to wind up looking like a Sanford & Son reject (my carpentry skills aint great)


----------



## JFS (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a Leer top for my truck and a crate inside the enclosure.  Why the crate?  Not for the dog, but to keep stuff in I don't want the dog to chew on.   I have only the one dog so room for multiple dogs isn't an issue, but I do feel better on long trips knowing he can strech out and isn't cramped in a box.


----------



## BirdNut (Apr 17, 2009)

My vet told me to be careful with the traditional truck top like you describe...he said there have been cases of carbon monoxide poisoning due to fumes getting up under the tailgate but trapped in the enclosed space by the topper...


----------



## bobman (Apr 17, 2009)

I wont haul dogs in a topper or in the bed under a cap, I like them in the vehicle with me safe from theft weather you name it.

You can by a good used van and build a great dog box for way less than you can buy a topper.

Mine hauls 4 guys all their gear and 6-8 dogs although 8 dogs they have to be smaller dogs like eps or britts


----------



## bobman (Apr 17, 2009)

Total cost for the van, dog box and a lockright locker install was about 4 grand and I've been using it for about 10 years for trips to North Dakota and  Kansas.

I would give it a thorough cleaning and my wife used to use it the rest of the year for girl scout hauling .


A topper would of sat in my yard most of the year.


----------



## BirdNut (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting that gives me some ideas...


----------

